# Web Hosting Help



## Techrobo (Sep 18, 2015)

My plan is to host domain on waxspace.They are providing me following offer...
Host One Domain
Unlimited Raid Disk Space
Unmetered Bandwidth
5 MySQL Databases
Free Instant Setup
$0.90/Month

Have anyone previous experience with waxspace


----------



## brent.charlebois (May 8, 2007)

It checks out ok to me... I hope it will work for you.


----------



## DustinFord (Oct 25, 2016)

I use hostgator. I pay more than you but I feel more secure with my choice. I never about your hosting service and that scares me.


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

I haven't heard of them, but that doesn't mean they are a bad hosting company. Web hosting these days is pretty cheap, or at least it should be.


----------



## brent.charlebois (May 8, 2007)

On second thought, I think their charges are a little low. Not to run them down though...


----------



## anja1988 (Nov 21, 2016)

Hey Tech Robo, how did it work out with you and Waxspace? I've been looking into various web hosting options lately and really need some help.

Or does anyone else have other suggestions?


----------

